# About.com- Anal Pain Syndromes



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

When I recently did the research for the article, "Anal Pain: Causes and Relief", I was surprised to learn that there were so many health conditions that resulted in symptoms of anal pain. I was particularly interested in the ones that were considered functional gastrointestinal disorders (FGDs) like IBS. Some of the conditions were those that you readers have posted as having in your responses to Readers Share questions. Although some of these conditions might be rare, rarity has no meaning if you are the one who is dealing with the problem. I took a deeper look to find out more about some of these functional anal pain problems:

...

Read Full Post

View the full article


----------

